# Treating solders returning from Iraq.



## Thomsyn (Dec 4, 2007)

To treat soldiers returning from Iraq with wound infections caused by Acinetobacter baumannii, doctors are resorting to using a drug called Colistin. The medicine fell out of use decades ago because it can cause severe damage to the kidneys. The authors of the IDSA report noted that Acinetobacter can also cause pneumonia; mortality rates for the pneumonia can be 20% or more.Visit My Website Resilient Germs Rebound


----------

